
NiftyNet - lainon
http://www.niftynet.io/
======
ahazred8ta
"An open source convolutional neural networks platform for medical image
analysis" in convenient Python form -
[https://pypi.org/project/NiftyNet/](https://pypi.org/project/NiftyNet/)

